# Warnung vor gefälschtem E-Mail



## Vermieterheini1 (23 Oktober 2015)

Warnung:
Das ist ein gefälschtes E-Mai, um an Ihre Daten zu kommen!
Leider antworten viele in Panik, da sonst angeblich ihr E-Mail-Konto gelöscht wird.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das gefälschte E-Mail:

Betreff: Per Mail / / Bestätigung Ihrer E-Mail

Text:
Team t-online.de! Möchten Sie darüber informieren, dass ungewöhnliche Aktivitäten von diesem Konto wurde bemerkt. Um Wartungsarbeiten an der gesamten Netzwerk gezielt zu vervollständigen werden zu jedem unserer Benutzer zu identifizieren, um die aktiven Konten zu ermitteln und gehen auf die Entfernung von inaktiven Konten.
Mit der steigenden Nachfrage der Nutzer, haben wir die Pflicht, Sie besser zu dienen, und diese Operationen zielen auch auf Software gegen Spam wiederkehrenden entwickeln auf alle Ihre Konten und erhöhen Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit bei Sicherheit zur Erleichterung Ihrer Navigation.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen bitte identifizieren Sie sich als Inhaber dieses Kontos, falls das Formular nicht ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllt oder im Falle der fehlenden Informationen aufgefordert, innerhalb von 72 Stunden wird Ihr Konto rein, einfach und dauerhaft aus unserer Datenbank gelöscht.
Nb: Bitte klicken Sie auf Antwort und leiten Ihre Informationen an die Konfirmation.
Benutzer Identität
Nachname :
Vorname :
Geburtsdatum :
Land:
Login Information (erforderlich):
E-Mail-Adresse :
Passwort :
Passwort wiederholen :
Sicherheitsfrage :
Geheime Antwort :
Im Falle einer Nicht-Reaktion, wird Ihr Konto deaktiviert und anschließend gelöscht werden!
Team t-online.de! Kann nicht verantwortlich für etwaige Unannehmlichkeiten, wenn Sie Ihre E-Mail-Konto löschen zu werden.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis

================================

Nachfolgend die Internetkopfzeilen des obigen E-Mails:
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mailin51.aul.t-online.de ([172.20.27.0])
 by ehead403.aul.t-online.de (Dovecot) with LMTP id uScpIzsrJlb3rQAALeQfXw;
 Tue, 20 Oct 2015 13:53:31 +0200
Received: from smtpq3.tb.mail.iss.as9143.net ([212.54.42.166]) by mailin51.aul.t-online.de
 with (TLSv1.2HE-RSA-AES256-SHA256 encrypted)
 esmtp id 1ZoVTk-245DOa0; Tue, 20 Oct 2015 13:53:20 +0200
Received: from [212.54.42.136] (helo=smtp12.tb.mail.iss.as9143.net)
 by smtpq3.tb.mail.iss.as9143.net with esmtp (Exim 4.82)
 (envelope-from <[email protected]>)
 id 1ZoVTj-0003d4-S8; Tue, 20 Oct 2015 13:53:19 +0200
Received: from outbound-11.tb.mail.iss.as9143.net ([212.54.41.174] helo=oxbe11.tb.mail.iss.local)
 by smtp12.tb.mail.iss.as9143.net with esmtp (Exim 4.82)
 (envelope-from <[email protected]>)
 id 1ZoVTj-0003qS-Np; Tue, 20 Oct 2015 13:53:19 +0200
Date: Tue, 20 Oct 2015 13:53:19 +0200 (CEST)
From: Telekom <[email protected]>
Reply-To: Telekom <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]ail.iss.local>
Subject: =?UTF-8?Q?=E2=96=BA_Per_Mail_/_/_Best=C3=A4tigung_Ihrer_E-Mail?=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Priority: 3
Importance: Medium
X-Mailer: Open-Xchange Mailer v7.6.1-Rev23
X-Originating-IP: 41.189.48.100
X-Originating-Client: open-xchange-appsuite
X-Authenticated-Sender: [email protected] (via webmail)
X-Ziggo-spambar: /
X-Ziggo-spamscore: 0.0
X-Ziggo-spamreport: CMAE Analysis: v=2.1 cv=JOjGyJ+b c=1 sm=0 tr=0 a=9cW_t1CCXrUA:10 a=cIF5Tx0qAAAA:8 a=9+rZDBEiDlHhcck0kWbJtElFXBc=:19 a=CdHjzLQhlSgA:10 a=IkcTkHD0fZMA:10 a=5lJygRwiOn0A:10 a=SSmOFEACAAAA:8 a=EByAraVpXgazoqA7fhsA:9 a=4J-Mp_vW6mRfMYcg:21 a=QEXdDO2ut3YA:10 a=_W_S_7VecoQA:10 a=p403mkujtbAA:10 xcat=Undefined/Undefined
 none
X-Ziggo-Spam-Status: No
X-Spam-Status: No
X-Spam-Flag: No
X-TOI-SPAM: n;1;2015-10-20T11:53:31Z
X-TOI-VIRUSSCAN: clean
X-TOI-EXPURGATEID: 149288::1445342002-00001474-C2114C6C/0-0/0-0
X-TOI-SPAMCLASS: CLEAN, NORMAL
X-TOI-MSGID: f92b7f7b-3d08-4aaa-bd7c-f432bf750604
X-Seen: false
X-ENVELOPE-TO: <[email protected]>


----------



## BenTigger (23 Oktober 2015)

Wer glaubt, dass die deutsche Telekom E-Mails mit solch "perfektem Deutsch und kaum zu verstehenden Sätzen" versendet und dann tatsächlich das angeforderte versendet, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu Helfen.


----------



## Goblin (23 Oktober 2015)

Ein Übersetzungsprogramm ersetzt nunmal keinen Deutschkurs


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Oktober 2015)

Typisches Kauderwelsch russischer Phisher. Die übersetzen aus dem Russischen mit Google Translator oder Bablefish ins Deutsche oder Englische. Der niederländische e-Mail-Account, auf den der Phisher die Antwort hin haben will, ist sicherlich gehackt.

Ziel der Attacke ist es natürlich, den e-Mail-Account zu hacken. Der Account wird dann für Spam missbraucht, bzw. es werden mit Hilfe dieses Accounts Domains registriert, die für Betrügereien (Fake-Shops, Phishing etc.) oder Spam benutzt werden. Zur Zeit läuft viel Spam über solche gehackte bzw. gephishte Mailaccounts.


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Da sieht man doch schon anhand der "Schreibe", dass das völliger Bullshit ist!!! Dieser Sumpf ist einfach nicht trockenzulegen


----------

